# Ms. Mofet's Cavatelli with sausage, peppers, onions & tomatoes



## msmofet (Jul 25, 2019)

*Ms. Mofet's Cavatelli with sausage, peppers, onions & tomatoes*

1 (12 oz.) bag Cavatelli
2 links Italian sausage (Sweet, Hot or 1 of each) (I used sweet)
1 med. - lg. Onion
6-8 cloves Fresh garlic, or to taste, sliced, grated or paste
2 med. Bell peppers (red, yellow, orange or green; or combo) (I used 1 red & 1 yellow)
1 (16.5 oz.) Multi-colored Heirloom cherry tomatoes or Heirloom mini tomatoes
Extra virgin Olive Oil, as needed 
Salt, to taste
Ground pepper, to taste
All Purpose seasoning (I use my House blend)
Red pepper flakes, to taste
Oregano, to taste 
Basil, to taste (Optional)
1 (6 oz.) can tomato paste
Splash of burgundy wine
Pasta water, to thin if necessary
Fresh grated Parmesan Reggiano & Pecorino Romano cheeses

Remove sausage from casing and place in large skillet. 
Break sausage up and add enough water to come half way up sausage (do not cover sausage with water). 
Bring water to boil then lower to gentle boil.
Allow water to evaporate stirring meat occasionally.
When meat begins to sizzle stir and allow to brown.
Bring pot of salted water to a boil and cook Cavatelli.
When meat is brown add onions and enough oil to sauté vegetables.
When onions are soft add garlic, peppers and tomatoes.
Season to taste.
Allow vegetables to soften (add oil if needed); stirring occasionally.
When soft add tomato paste and wine. 
Stir to break up/dissolve tomato paste.
Add drained cooked cavatelli and stir to combine.
Taste and adjust seasoning if necessary. 
Add more wine or pasta water to thin if necessary.
Serve and top with Parmesan Reggiano & Pecorino Romano cheeses.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 25, 2019)

Looks and sounds good MsM.Thank you. It's something like my lazy version I made for dinner last night...


> I used a can of Hunt's Pasta Sauce, with the leftover chopped up  grilled veggies and Italian sausages from a few nights ago. The wine,  fresh chopped parsley and orecchiette pasta turned it all into a tasty  and easy meal with some garlic toast on the side.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 25, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Looks and sounds good MsM.Thank you. It's something like my lazy version I made for dinner last night...


 Thank you K.

I also noticed that we made almost the same meal. It was really strange. I guess great minds or cooks ... 

This was the first time I made this and everyone liked it. I was very surprised. LOL Hub and I love sausage, peppers and onions with bread to dip (no pasta or cherry tomatoes) but DD's not so much. I was basically trying to make everyone happy. I will definitely be making this again.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 25, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Thank you K.
> 
> I also noticed that we made almost the same meal. It was really strange. I guess great minds or cooks ...
> 
> This was the first time I made this and everyone liked it. I was very surprised. LOL Hub and I love sausage, peppers and onions with bread to dip (no pasta or cherry tomatoes) but DD's not so much. I was basically trying to make everyone happy. I will definitely be making this again.




I forgot to mention, I added a can of sliced black olives to mine. The leftover grilled veggies also had zucchini and mushrooms too. Along with you, we really enjoyed the chunky vegetables in the mix.


----------

